# Mk2 TT honeycomb grill?



## Zed23

Picked up my mk2 TT a few weeks ago and I know this has probably been done to death but can't find a definitive answer.
I'm looking to upgrade my number plate grill to the honeycomb TTrs with shorter number plates. (If that makes sense) 
Can anyone recommend where is best to buy one and if anyone is any bad experiences with them. 
Any info is much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1f4n

Xenonz do a very good copy and apparently do a discount for TT forum members, They also do a couple of different options as to trim around the grill and badge colour cheers


----------



## Zed23

Cheers mate
I'll have a look at them


----------



## legend139

Yes Xenon mate! Quality is amazing compared to the real thing! I checked with an OEM when I got mine.

Ask for TT discount to Zee, he should give you a price of £225. Make sure you ask for the full thickness grill.

You'll also need to chop the centre section of the front bumper to fit it. Unless of course you go for the TTRS front bumper

Here's mine


----------



## ReTTro fit

I can confirm you'll need to remove the centre cross section of your bumper









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Zed23

Thanks for the pictures, the cars look amazing!!!

I have a black 2.0 TDI s-line quattro black edition. so what grill will I ask zee for or will he sort me out anyway when i explain what i want?

Have any of you tried the quattro badge they have for across the bottom? (anyone got pictures of that fitted)

Cheers.


----------



## legend139

All the TTRS rep grills from Xenon are all the same mate. Just make sure you ask for a fully thick grill because they offer another version which is thinner to compensate for the centre section on the bumper but have to be careful as they can break easily

I'd get the fully thick mesh and just cut the centre section out on your bumper.

Nothing in the Quattro badge at the bottom. Have seen them on S1s though


----------



## Zed23

legend139 said:


> All the TTRS rep grills from Xenon are all the same mate. Just make sure you ask for a fully thick grill because they offer another version which is thinner to compensate for the centre section on the bumper but have to be careful as they can break easily
> 
> I'd get the fully thick mesh and just cut the centre section out on your bumper.
> 
> Nothing in the Quattro badge at the bottom. Have seen them on S1s though


spot on mate, cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit

I adapted the grill badge bracket and put my Quattro badge on that









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro

I went for a clean look on my Xenonz grill, even took the quattro badge off the front, no chrome surround and painted the fog grills and small lower strip grill gloss black to directly match. Wish I could get away with no front license plate too but it's the law here in California.










But I think the quatttro insert you mention looks pretty cool if you want to go that way. Xenonz should get some better pics of it out there. Don't think these really do it justice:


----------



## legend139

California3.2Quattro said:


> I went for a clean look on my Xenonz grill, even took the quattro badge off the front, no chrome surround and painted the fog grills and small lower strip grill gloss black to directly match. Wish I could get away with no front license plate too but it's the law here in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think the quatttro insert you mention looks pretty cool if you want to go that way. Xenonz should get some better pics of it out there. Don't think these really do it justice:


Looks spot on that Cali! So much for not changing the front end 

Yeah I'm kind of wishing I got the gloss black outer lip now tbh, I attempted plastic dipping it Matt black but failed every times. Can't seem to prise it off the grill to do it properly either


----------



## Zed23

legend139 said:


> California3.2Quattro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a clean look on my Xenonz grill, even took the quattro badge off the front, no chrome surround and painted the fog grills and small lower strip grill gloss black to directly match. Wish I could get away with no front license plate too but it's the law here in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think the quatttro insert you mention looks pretty cool if you want to go that way. Xenonz should get some better pics of it out there. Don't think these really do it justice:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks spot on that Cali! So much for not changing the front end
> 
> Yeah I'm kind of wishing I got the gloss black outer lip now tbh, I attempted plastic dipping it Matt black but failed every times. Can't seem to prise it off the grill to do it properly either
Click to expand...

Do you not think the chrome makes it stand out a bit against the black? Im not sure wether to get the chrome or black lip now? thought silver for the reason I said but might go for clean look? (if anyone has pics of the black lip on a black TT, would be much appreciated if you fired it up in this thread)

and also i agree the xenon website doesn't show the "lower" quattro badge very well at all, might ask them for some more pics!

cars looking nice california!!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Here's a black on black zed 









Mines not chrome, it's actually satin to match my mirrors

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Zed23

1wheelonly said:


> Here's a black on black zed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines not chrome, it's actually satin to match my mirrors
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Cheers, looks nice! .....now I don't know what to go for haha?


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Thanks Zed. I think the black on black looks great. But it really is all personal preference. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Blaylock1988

I think I'm going to go with the Xenonz grill as well especially hearing about Cali's experience with it.


----------



## legend139

California3.2Quattro said:


> Thanks Zed. I think the black on black looks great. But it really is all personal preference. You can't go wrong.


I will be having another attempt at taking the chrome surrounding off the grill when I get the bumper off to remove the polyester foam behind!

I did love the look of the black surrounding which is why I wanted to start with!


----------



## Zed23

1wheelonly said:


> Here's a black on black zed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines not chrome, it's actually satin to match my mirrors
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Anyone know if i can but these chrome fog surrounds separately? If so where, and how easy are they will be to fit?

thanks. ps fitted grill, look amazing!!!


----------



## legend139

Get some pictures up mate!


----------



## ReTTro fit

The fog lights rings clip off easily, had mine off the other day to try them red, looked crap lol

Didn't notice a part number on them

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings

Just ordered myself the below:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321581636547? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Anyone tried these?


----------



## Blaylock1988

I just bought one from Xenonz with the chrome surround. Now I have an extra TT base grill and an extra TTS gray facelift grill I need to get rid of!


----------



## California3.2Quattro

craigslist em, Blay. Or take them to your local salvage yard and see if they want to plunk down a little cash for them.


----------



## Zed23

Is there a wanted section on this forum? I'm using tappa talk and it's a pretty sh*t app tbh. So can't find anything about a wanted section?

Was looking for a viseeo tune2air1000 to plug into the iPod 4 dock in the glove compartment to get Bluetooth music? 
Again any help is much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zed23

legend139 said:


> Get some pictures up mate!


I'll get some up when I clean it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithtt

NF designs is good for grills mate. He is also currently working on producing LED DRL sidelights too.


----------



## tt-ho

how hard is it to remove the bumper to fit the grill on? Anyone know where I can find instructions?


----------



## California3.2Quattro

smithtt said:


> NF designs is good for grills mate. He is also currently working on producing LED DRL sidelights too.


Sidelights? Should be interesting.


----------



## Zed23

tt-ho said:


> how hard is it to remove the bumper to fit the grill on? Anyone know where I can find instructions?


It's harder than you think, I'd take it to someone that knows what they're doing! I got mine fitted for 20 quid. They have awkward bolts to remove behind the OM grill and have to cut parts off for the new grill to fit. When I was watching the guy I was glad I never attempted it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

I think the bumper is really easy to remove, as is the grill 
It's only a few bolts, why pay someone else ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Bowen

1wheelonly said:


> I think the bumper is really easy to remove, as is the grill
> It's only a few bolts, why pay someone else ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Some things you read on forums really do puzzle me. On the focusST forum people use to whinge about how hard it was to remove the standard airbox. I dreaded doing it as I read about the horrors others had encountered. 
It took me 5mins, easy.

It's only easy if you know how, though I suppose.


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's easier than you think

Remove the headlights, then you can see the two 10mm bolts that hold the bumper on to the wings 
Remove the ones that hold the top of the grill on 
The rest is the small torx screws under neath fixed to the arches and undertray 
Then it all pulls off

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Zed23

To you 2 super mechanics ^^^ sorry I rattled your cage haha! Id rather pay someone to do the dirty work than f**k about with it myself. I didn't have the proper equipment or place to do so...therefore I thought 20 quid was nothing for the amount of work he had to do (spray painting and cutting bits off with jigsaws). But by all means if you enjoy doing stuff like that and spending your time doing it then go for it! But don't come on a forum and moan at people that don't want to do things themselves. I was just saying to the guy that asked that it might work out tricker or harder than it seems and you might not have correct tooling. So no need to jump in thread and act like woman!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Who the woopsie are you talking too ?

Too many keypad warriors about these days

Ive not jumped on anything 
Ive not moaned about anything 
My post is purely my experience of doing it myself and my opinion that it is an easy procedure and offered a little advise of how it's done

I purely said how simple it actually is !

Simple is a word I'm sure you could relate too

You need to be careful coming on a forum and start name calling and giving it the big en

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Another newbie trying to get his post count up. Instead of joining a forum asking for advice just get someone to do it for you


----------



## Zed23

No-one is trying to get they're count up on anything(don't even know what that means)!

All I'm saying is some people might find things harder to do than people with more experience. So it's unfair to say things are simple or easy when others may find it more difficult.

Don't get your knickers in a twist big man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I think its you who has got your knickers in a twist, you made a comment about looking on the wanted section but you can't because your post count isn't enough.(that's what I meant about that)


----------



## California3.2Quattro

I'll volunteer to referee here a bit. 

20 quid is about 30 U.S. dollars. I would have paid someone that money to install my TTS bumper on my V6. The time savings alone pretty much makes it worth it.

Some folks live in apartment buildings without a garage, have few tools, and little space to do the work. Or, they have better things to do from their perspective than spend even an hour in their garage.

No knock against those who like to do these jobs themselves. I'd say between my motorcycle and car, I do about 70 percent of my work on my own and generally enjoy it. But sometimes, usually because I'd rather spend time going on a hike, or hanging out with family, on that particular weekend day, I'll pay someone.

No big deal, and no reason to piss on that choice.

For instance, someone is washing my car right now and I'm paying him to do it. I could do it myself. I would do just as good a job, or better.

But this guy has washed my car before, I like the job he does, and he's earned my business with the quality of the work. I'm free now to put the car wash aside this weekend and spend it going to a ballgame with my family.


----------



## Zed23

blackpoolfc said:


> I think its you who has got your knickers in a twist, you made a comment about looking on the wanted section but you can't because your post count isn't enough.(that's what I meant about that)


Didn't know that's how it worked?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zed23

California3.2Quattro said:


> I'll volunteer to referee here a bit.
> 
> 20 quid is about 30 U.S. dollars. I would have paid someone that money to install my TTS bumper on my V6. The time savings alone pretty much makes it worth it.
> 
> Some folks live in apartment buildings without a garage, have few tools, and little space to do the work. Or, they have better things to do from their perspective than spend even an hour in their garage.
> 
> No knock against those who like to do these jobs themselves. I'd say between my motorcycle and car, I do about 70 percent of my work on my own and generally enjoy it. But sometimes, usually because I'd rather spend time going on a hike, or hanging out with family, on that particular weekend day, I'll pay someone.
> 
> No big deal, and no reason to piss on that choice.


Well said, depends or circumstances, tools, equipment and know how! 
Nothing against doing it yourself, but if you don't know how to it may be harder than you think. People that do know tend to sometimes put people down that are unsure about doing things themselves by saying it's easy (trying to show off)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Zed23 said:


> California3.2Quattro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll volunteer to referee here a bit.
> 
> 20 quid is about 30 U.S. dollars. I would have paid someone that money to install my TTS bumper on my V6. The time savings alone pretty much makes it worth it.
> 
> Some folks live in apartment buildings without a garage, have few tools, and little space to do the work. Or, they have better things to do from their perspective than spend even an hour in their garage.
> 
> No knock against those who like to do these jobs themselves. I'd say between my motorcycle and car, I do about 70 percent of my work on my own and generally enjoy it. But sometimes, usually because I'd rather spend time going on a hike, or hanging out with family, on that particular weekend day, I'll pay someone.
> 
> No big deal, and no reason to piss on that choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, depends or circumstances, tools, equipment and know how!
> Nothing against doing it yourself, but if you don't know how to it may be harder than you think. People that do know tend to sometimes put people down that are unsure about doing things themselves by saying it's easy (trying to show off)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

1wheel is no show off. He's a very helpful poster here whose advice has been free and spot on for me. So I'd say you want to listen to what he has to say, or type, as it were.

That said, I don't always agree with everything on this forum. Sometimes the conventional do and don'ts that are part of this forum's culture get a bit silly, IMHO. But if I'm going to come here and engage, learn about the car, and benefit from advice, I try refrain from name calling and the like.


----------



## Zed23

Wasn't so much what 1wheel said (he just bit), by looking through the forum he does have good knowledge and can be helpful. It was more the bit a about 'being puzzled' as if how could someone not know what to do. And that it was so easy that everyone should be able to do it!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Thank you for the support Cali

I'm in no way a show off, I post on here to purely benefit others and hopefully save them money and give them a better understanding of there car etc

I go above and beyond for members that need advise or actual help doing anything within my know how, I meet people, I visit there homes, I have members come to my home and help or do the whole job FOR FREE !
Ive never charged anyone for anything and have helped a lot of people out over the time I've been a member

So, is that showing off or being a helpful member ???

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Zed23

It wasn't what you said that annoyed me wheel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi

Wow this really kicked off over a front grill.

My opinion is i have basic car diy skills... I wanted to fit footwell lights... Which i thought would be the limit of my ability.... Wouldnt dream of trying the door lights!

Met 1wheel he showed off his puddle and door lights... Which motivated me to give it a go... And i managed it!

1wheel is a top bloke.. Knows his stuff and def is one of the most helpful ppl here.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

Hi, Henry Kissinger just stepping in here ....
1wheel has given loads of really helpful advice of late to lots of forum members and I get the impression that he just wants to help others successfully tackle jobs themselves. 
You're not to know that as a new member Zed and don't be put off by some of the some of the comments, but don't jump in with judgements too early.
I can quite see that for 20 quid its worth paying someone to do a job if you don't have the tools, facilities or know how. A few basic tools would cost you more than that.

And relax !


----------



## Zed23

Let me get this straight!

The reason forums like this work is because some members have knowledge and experience and are willing to pass it on. I've been in many forums before and that's how they work. And they Alan be very helpful. 
Clearly 1wheel is helpful as he's got plenty of fans on here (and has commented on my post before with help) but he also said 'why pay' before he knew the circumstances. I wasn't getting at him alone trying to explain how to do something. 
What I was getting at was that someone would be 'puzzled' that someone would pay to get something done as if everyone had the time, knowledge and tools to do it themselves.

So all genuine help is more than welcome and helps the forum.

And I wasn't annoyed, it's just I've seen this before when people that may not have the knowledge then get scared to ask because people will act surprised that they can't do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Ive asked my fair share of no doubt seemingly pointless questions over the years of TT ownership and I've never felt silly or stupid asking, its the only way we learn the answer to our question ;-), i tend to take on board any instructions etc provided and then decide if its something i'd feel comfortable attempting, theres no criticism if you pay someone to carry out the job as were all different and make our own choices, there can be a feeling of self satisfaction if you try and succeed though 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## ZephyR2

gogs said:


> Ive asked my fair share of no doubt seemingly pointless questions over the years ....


I can vouch for that.


----------



## gogs

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## Blaylock1988

Back on topic---

I just received my TTRS grill from Xenonz and its awesome! I suppose I should post a picture...

I have my rear TTS bumper in the mail on the way, all thats left is to find a TTRS spoiler support piece and then PAINT ALL THE PARTS!


----------



## legend139

Blaylock1988 said:


> Back on topic---
> 
> I just received my TTRS grill from Xenonz and its awesome! I suppose I should post a picture...
> 
> I have my rear TTS bumper in the mail on the way, all thats left is to find a TTRS spoiler support piece and then PAINT ALL THE PARTS!


What valance/diffuser are you planning on using!? Get some pictures up mate, love a good selection of pictures!

This is the Valance I have with my s line bumper









Is the support piece to go across the crash bumper?
I used my original one. Fits behind the grill snug and supports the mesh.


----------



## david_129

would like to see pics of this too. post up post up!


----------



## Blaylock1988

I got the V6 S-Line valance like this:









I'm going to paint the lower lip with the aluminum/silver color to match the fuel cap and the same with the TTS front bumper spoiler that I'll be installing too.


----------



## tt-ho

Received mines yesterday from Xenonz (Gloss Black with Chrome Rings, supposedly the last one he had). I'll get it fitted tomorrow possibly and will post some pics


----------



## ReTTro fit

Blaylock1988 said:


> I got the V6 S-Line valance like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to paint the lower lip with the aluminum/silver color to match the fuel cap and the same with the TTS front bumper spoiler that I'll be installing too.


I didn't know they did a twin exit on that valance 
Every day's a school day lol

Same as mine but I went body colour









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blaylock1988

1wheelonly said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the V6 S-Line valance like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to paint the lower lip with the aluminum/silver color to match the fuel cap and the same with the TTS front bumper spoiler that I'll be installing too.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they did a twin exit on that valance
> Every day's a school day lol
> 
> Same as mine but I went body colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Yep same style. I wanted to keep the dual exhaust. I'm not a fan of nonfunctional quad tips, so I won't be getting the TTS exhaust. I really like how the trim piece will match the TTS front lip perfect.

Here is a pic of my pile of parts.









I'm changing my registration to Arizona so I won't need a front plate


----------



## legend139

Blaylock1988 said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the V6 S-Line valance like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to paint the lower lip with the aluminum/silver color to match the fuel cap and the same with the TTS front bumper spoiler that I'll be installing too.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they did a twin exit on that valance
> Every day's a school day lol
> 
> Same as mine but I went body colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep same style. I wanted to keep the dual exhaust. I'm not a fan of nonfunctional quad tips, so I won't be getting the TTS exhaust. I really like how the trim piece will match the TTS front lip perfect.
> 
> Here is a pic of my pile of parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm changing my registration to Arizona so I won't need a front plate
Click to expand...

Looking good mate! When's it being fitted?!


----------



## Blaylock1988

It will probably be a month or 2. I have just about finished acquiring all the parts I need. I still need to save up to get everything painted and installed.


----------



## legend139

Blaylock1988 said:


> It will probably be a month or 2. I have just about finished acquiring all the parts I need. I still need to save up to get everything painted and installed.


Doing any of the work yourself? Get pictures up when you progress on this!


----------



## _johnboy_

1wheelonly said:


> It's easier than you think
> 
> Remove the headlights, then you can see the two 10mm bolts that hold the bumper on to the wings
> Remove the ones that hold the top of the grill on
> The rest is the small torx screws under neath fixed to the arches and undertray
> Then it all pulls off


Is this for removing the centre cross section? is there no sawing involved as the other post suggests. Think my mate has the driver for the torx screws so hopefully something I can do in the near future.

How have people found mods like this affect insurance in the UK, does it ramp it up make it harder to get insured or is it just making sure it is noted on the policy?


----------



## ReTTro fit

That is for removing the complete front bumper

Yes the centre section has to be sawn off

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tt-ho

heres a quick comparison pic of before/after inside garage. ill try to get some better pics another time after I clean her up


----------



## Undisputed_88

Nice!!

Far better than the factory grill and for providing a better match to the fog grilles


----------



## tt-ho

Undisputed_88 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Far better than the factory grill and for providing a better match to the fog grilles


Thanks! But yea, I didn't like how the grill was gray-ish :mrgreen:


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Looking good, TT-ho


----------



## legend139

That's more like it mate! Looks top notch!


----------



## tt-ho

Thanks guys!

Are you guys using anything for protection on the grill to keep that glossy black shiny and clean? I can see it being a pain to keep clean compared to old grill lol


----------



## California3.2Quattro

The only time I've needed to go out of my way to keep it clean was when a well-meaning friend took my ride to a car wash that apparently had some hard water. There were some water spots on the that beautiful black grill.

A little armor all on a rag took care of them easily. My usual car wash guy uses softer water, I'm guessing, because no spots result from his work.


----------



## Blaylock1988

I always use the DIY hand washes that are everywhere in LA. I don't trust anyone to touch it. Every car wash I drive by the dudes are using terry cloth or nasty shop rags. Nothing but microfiber (and foam when buffing) for my car.

I also don't trust any valet parking either lol.


----------



## Sandjunkie




----------



## david_129

Got me seriously considering this but the fitting sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## boosted

How easy is it to fit this grill? Does the bumper need to come off?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes, pull the bumper off and there's a couple of torx head screws in the middle and two at the bottom of the inside

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## missile

Does look nice, but worth the effort? only you can decide. :-*


----------



## Bowen

Zed23 said:


> Let me get this straight!
> 
> The reason forums like this work is because some members have knowledge and experience and are willing to pass it on. I've been in many forums before and that's how they work. And they Alan be very helpful.
> Clearly 1wheel is helpful as he's got plenty of fans on here (and has commented on my post before with help) but he also said 'why pay' before he knew the circumstances. *I wasn't getting at him alone *trying to explain how to do something.
> What I was getting at was that someone would be *'puzzled'* that someone would pay to get something done as if everyone had the time, knowledge and tools to do it themselves.
> 
> So all genuine help is more than welcome and helps the forum.
> 
> And I wasn't annoyed, it's just I've seen this before when people that may not have the knowledge then get scared to ask because people will act surprised that they can't do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gather it is I that had annoyed you. I don't really know what you are trying to get at to be honest. I was trying to explain that how would someone know how easy it is, if they are not willing to even try. I left my comment "its only easy if you know how".

Sorry if I hurt your feelings.

Kind regards.


----------



## Kazuki

The mod looks great!

Probably a silly question... But has anyone done the TTRS grill on a standard non-S Line bumper? I can't seem to find any pics. Or does this mod only fit a S Line bumper?


----------



## ReTTro fit

I had my grill on my original bumper before I changed to the tts bumper









The grill will go on any mk2 bumper mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## 29HM

Does anyone know if the original TT/TTS grill would fit back on after sawing the centre section in the bumper to fit one of these? Or would it be a case of once its on its staying on.

Might sound stupid but was just wondering in case i wanted to put the original back on when selling.


----------



## legend139

Can't say I've tried it myself.. But I don't think the middle section has any clips or anything anyway it's all around the edges so I presume it won't make a difference mate.

So I'd say yes it would go back on fine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS-Tom

So would these also be a direct replacement for my TTRS? I am looking to replace the current chrome one with one in black/gloss black trim.


----------



## ReTTro fit

29HM said:


> Does anyone know if the original TT/TTS grill would fit back on after sawing the centre section in the bumper to fit one of these? Or would it be a case of once its on its staying on.
> 
> Might sound stupid but was just wondering in case i wanted to put the original back on when selling.


Yes it will mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

RS-Tom said:


> So would these also be a direct replacement for my TTRS? I am looking to replace the current chrome one with one in black/gloss black trim.


Yes they will mate, although you shouldn't have chrome, ttrs grill surrounds are satin / brushed, the copies are normally chrome

I managed to get a copy in satin

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## climberdave

I've been contemplating this mod for a few months. When you guys talk about "sawing the center section " to make the TT-RS grill fit, how much sawing are we talking about? The very idea of taking a saw to my beloved TT makes me cringe!


----------



## RS-Tom

ReTTro fit said:


> RS-Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So would these also be a direct replacement for my TTRS? I am looking to replace the current chrome one with one in black/gloss black trim.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will mate, although you shouldn't have chrome, ttrs grill surrounds are satin / brushed, the copies are normally chrome
> 
> I managed to get a copy in satin
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Sorry, my mistake, they are brushed, not chrome. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## ReTTro fit

climberdave said:


> I've been contemplating this mod for a few months. When you guys talk about "sawing the center section " to make the TT-RS grill fit, how much sawing are we talking about? The very idea of taking a saw to my beloved TT makes me cringe!


You only cut the centre cross section out that is hidden behind the standard grill









It isn't seen when the stock grill is on









The RS grill doesn't sit far enough back if you leave it on, which is why you cut it out

Here's mine









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## 29HM

Great, thanks guys.



climberdave said:


> I've been contemplating this mod for a few months. When you guys talk about "sawing the center section " to make the TT-RS grill fit, how much sawing are we talking about? The very idea of taking a saw to my beloved TT makes me cringe!


 I'm the exact same but think i'm imagining it to be worse than it is.


----------



## climberdave

ReTTro fit said:


> climberdave said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been contemplating this mod for a few months. When you guys talk about "sawing the center section " to make the TT-RS grill fit, how much sawing are we talking about? The very idea of taking a saw to my beloved TT makes me cringe!
> 
> 
> 
> You only cut the centre cross section out that is hidden behind the standard grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't seen when the stock grill is on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RS grill doesn't sit far enough back if you leave it on, which is why you cut it out
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Thanks! So the entire center cross section needs to be removed (not just trimmed down to so the RS grill can clear it)?
How hard is this to do and what type of saw would I need (power, hand, etc.)?

I have this bad vision of my wife walking into the garage to find the TT's front end strewn about and me just sawing away on my new car! I already have the wife's "look" burned into my brain from previous escapades involving expensive things and power tools and don't really need any reminders :?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Home shortly 
I'll pull my grill off and show you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Here you go mate, just cut it off flush with the rest of it 
You can use a fine hand saw or a grinder with a cutting disc 
It doesn't have to be perfect, it's not seen
























On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## malstt

Does the grille just pull off without removing the bumper ?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No mate, it's a bumper off job I'm afraid

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## malstt




----------



## ReTTro fit

Bumper is a lot easier to remove than you think mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## malstt

cheers, thinking of changing my grille on the rs to get rid of the brushed alli bits.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The ally surround can be removed and sprayed / plasticoated / wrapped etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## malstt

ok cheers may just do that then


----------



## legend139

ReTTro fit said:


> The ally surround can be removed and sprayed / plasticoated / wrapped etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Have you managed to remove your outer lip before Lea? I tried taking it off before I fitted the RS grill as I wanted to spray it with matte black plastic dip, it was extremely hard I ended up braking 2 of the tabs on it so I left it as it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Not on this grill but I did on my old one

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Bowen

Ordered my RS grill from ZEE at Xenons. Great guy to deal with. Phoned at 3pm Thursday here by 11am Friday, fitted Saturday.

Fitting: Easy. Some cutting of the bumper involved but minimal. Took an hour to fit, mainly because my cat kept nosing around getting in the way and running out of beers.



8)


----------



## legend139

Bowen said:


> Ordered my RS grill from ZEE at Xenons. Great guy to deal with. Phoned at 3pm Thursday here by 11am Friday, fitted Saturday.
> 
> Fitting: Easy. Some cutting of the bumper involved but minimal. Took an hour to fit, mainly because my cat kept nosing around getting in the way and running out of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


Looks great that mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen

Here's another


----------



## legend139

Wish I'd gone for the black outer lip  need to have another attempt at plastic dipping mine for the 5th time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2

Bowen said:


> Ordered my RS grill from ZEE at Xenons. Great guy to deal with. Phoned at 3pm Thursday here by 11am Friday, fitted Saturday.
> 
> Fitting: Easy. Some cutting of the bumper involved but minimal. Took an hour to fit, mainly because my cat kept nosing around getting in the way and running out of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


I'm liking that a lot! What have you done with the number plate?

Also, do you have a link to where you got it from?

Is it possible to just change the chrome surround for a black one, or remove it and spray it?


----------



## chaznik

Just got home and unpacked this...


----------



## Bowen

Thanks 

It comes with a number plate holder, it just wasn't on for the picture.

Got it from here http://www.xenonz.co.uk/audi-tt--tts-2006-to-ttrs.html

The one I ordered came with a black surround as that's what I preferred.


----------



## barry_m2

Bowen said:


> Thanks
> 
> It comes with a number plate holder, it just wasn't on for the picture.
> 
> Got it from here http://www.xenonz.co.uk/audi-tt--tts-2006-to-ttrs.html
> 
> The one I ordered came with a black surround as that's what I preferred.


Cheers.

Yep, I much prefer the black surround too.


----------



## Emma2603

Bowen said:


> Ordered my RS grill from ZEE at Xenons. Great guy to deal with. Phoned at 3pm Thursday here by 11am Friday, fitted Saturday.
> 
> Fitting: Easy. Some cutting of the bumper involved but minimal. Took an hour to fit, mainly because my cat kept nosing around getting in the way and running out of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


When you say some cutting of the bumper was involved what does this mean? I have been wanting to do this for a while but i want to make sure i can return to standard as well.

E


----------



## Kazuki

Bowen said:


> Ordered my RS grill from ZEE at Xenons. Great guy to deal with. Phoned at 3pm Thursday here by 11am Friday, fitted Saturday.
> 
> Fitting: Easy. Some cutting of the bumper involved but minimal. Took an hour to fit, mainly because my cat kept nosing around getting in the way and running out of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


Looks awesome! It looks good even with the standard fit bumper...


----------



## climberdave

ReTTro fit said:


> Here you go mate, just cut it off flush with the rest of it
> You can use a fine hand saw or a grinder with a cutting disc
> It doesn't have to be perfect, it's not seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks ReTTro fit! Those pics are extremely helpful! I love this forum


----------



## climberdave

Bowen said:


> Ordered my RS grill from ZEE at Xenons. Great guy to deal with. Phoned at 3pm Thursday here by 11am Friday, fitted Saturday.
> 
> Fitting: Easy. Some cutting of the bumper involved but minimal. Took an hour to fit, mainly because my cat kept nosing around getting in the way and running out of beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 8)


Such sweetness!! One question that's a little off topic: Are those TT-S fog light grills on a non S-Line bumper?


----------



## ReTTro fit

There non s-line fog grills mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chaznik

Mine will be on this weekend so will see how it goes...

Adamccc very kindly did me a quick shop!


----------



## legend139

Little update:-

Bought my Xenonz RS grill back in May, with the intention of having the outer lip being Matte black instead of gloss black, so opted for the chrome lip and plastic dipping the lip matte black.

All I can say is I'm not sure if I am just OCD but over the past few months it has took me several attempts (5 to be exact) to get it done how I want it!

Started out attempting to dip it before it was fitted to the grill twice and gave in. Then attempted to remove to chrome lip itself and broke 2 tabs trying so I gave up. Two attempts when the grill was fitted to the bumper on the TT and all failed.

The main issue was that the lip is so tightly fitted that when the plastic dip was being sprayed it was not creating a breaking point between the lip and the rest of the body around.

Finally had another attempt today, ended up applying 12 coats in total, extremely light coats alloying 10 minutes between each one. After the first 4 I using a scalpel and ran it down the gaps to break the edges and then did it again at 8 layer. Finally after the 12th coat I left it to dry for half hour and then slowly dismantled!

Here are the results I've been after for so long! 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba

Seems to have a problem with the licence plate fitment.... :roll:


----------



## gogs

Very mean looking all in black 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## mk1f4n

After a visit to Audis in the park today it gave me a kick up the A#%e to get on and start getting my bits sorted, I managed to get my xenonz RS grille mocked up and fitted to my TTS bumper, I had to cut out the central bar as well but also had to cut some other smaller parts to get it to fit as there were some small tubes sticking out of back of grill ? Did anyone else have this ? All done now but wasn't expecting it


----------



## legend139

mk1f4n said:


> After a visit to Audis in the park today it gave me a kick up the A#%e to get on and start getting my bits sorted, I managed to get my xenonz RS grille mocked up and fitted to my TTS bumper, I had to cut out the central bar as well but also had to cut some other smaller parts to get it to fit as there were some small tubes sticking out of back of grill ? Did anyone else have this ? All done now but wasn't expecting it


Yes the centre section needs removing for all TT front bumper models (excluding RS) to fit the grill in place. 
Unless of course you get the grill which is thin get in the centre section to compensate for the bumpers centre section which you wouldn't need to remove.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139

gogs said:


> Very mean looking all in black
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Yeah gogs! Looks so much better, and is the look what I was after in the first place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139

Toshiba said:


> Seems to have a problem with the licence plate fitment.... :roll:


That's funny because my neighbour across he road works for a dealers in Leeds and he came over with some stick pads for me because he thought it had fallen off ahah. I've been meaning to make a bracket for the plate! But I want to be able to remove it when I want whilst it still been hidden behind the plate.

Thinking of using some threaded bar through the crash bar and slightly appearing out of the grill which I can bolt the plate to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1f4n

legend139 said:


> mk1f4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a visit to Audis in the park today it gave me a kick up the A#%e to get on and start getting my bits sorted, I managed to get my xenonz RS grille mocked up and fitted to my TTS bumper, I had to cut out the central bar as well but also had to cut some other smaller parts to get it to fit as there were some small tubes sticking out of back of grill ? Did anyone else have this ? All done now but wasn't expecting it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the centre section needs removing for all TT front bumper models (excluding RS) to fit the grill in place.
> Unless of course you get the grill which is thin get in the centre section to compensate for the bumpers centre section which you wouldn't need to remove.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah I knew the central bar had to come out but I had to snip some small holes on the outer edges In between where the grill clips locate as there were some little round tubes on the grill, otherwise the grill wouldn't fit


----------



## gogs

What about a vinyl number plate?

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## mk1f4n

I've got metal plates that I have drilled a hole in both sides on the outer edge in the middle so that plate can be Cable tied on should I get a producer from the police


----------



## ReTTro fit

legend139 said:


> mk1f4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a visit to Audis in the park today it gave me a kick up the A#%e to get on and start getting my bits sorted, I managed to get my xenonz RS grille mocked up and fitted to my TTS bumper, I had to cut out the central bar as well but also had to cut some other smaller parts to get it to fit as there were some small tubes sticking out of back of grill ? Did anyone else have this ? All done now but wasn't expecting it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the centre section needs removing for all TT front bumper models (excluding RS) to fit the grill in place.
> Unless of course you get the grill which is thin get in the centre section to compensate for the bumpers centre section which you wouldn't need to remove.
Click to expand...

This is incorrect Connor 
The centre cross section needs removing even with the recessed grill

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139

ReTTro fit said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk1f4n said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a visit to Audis in the park today it gave me a kick up the A#%e to get on and start getting my bits sorted, I managed to get my xenonz RS grille mocked up and fitted to my TTS bumper, I had to cut out the central bar as well but also had to cut some other smaller parts to get it to fit as there were some small tubes sticking out of back of grill ? Did anyone else have this ? All done now but wasn't expecting it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the centre section needs removing for all TT front bumper models (excluding RS) to fit the grill in place.
> Unless of course you get the grill which is thin get in the centre section to compensate for the bumpers centre section which you wouldn't need to remove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is incorrect Connor
> The centre cross section needs removing even with the recessed grill
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
Click to expand...

Oh my bad, I was told my Zee at Xenonz that the grill with the thinner grill mesh in the centre was a straight fit, and was designed around 'ease of fit' for those incapable or not willing to chop up their bumpers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

My grill is the thinner either side version and I had to cut both my bumpers mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## RS-Tom

Is there a special link to get them for £225, I gave them a call yesterday and they advised they had dropped their price for everyone now. I have just taken a look on the site and it's still showing as £249.99?


----------



## legend139

RS-Tom said:


> Is there a special link to get them for £225, I gave them a call yesterday and they advised they had dropped their price for everyone now. I have just taken a look on the site and it's still showing as £249.99?


You have an RS why would you need one? Also get them to drop you an invoice on PayPal for the price of £225 and do it that way. That's how I ended up doing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS-Tom

legend139 said:


> RS-Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special link to get them for £225, I gave them a call yesterday and they advised they had dropped their price for everyone now. I have just taken a look on the site and it's still showing as £249.99?
> 
> 
> 
> You have an RS why would you need one? Also get them to drop you an invoice on PayPal for the price of £225 and do it that way. That's how I ended up doing it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Because I want a gloss black one


----------



## Bowen

Gloss black does look good but I am biased.


----------



## mk1f4n

Rs Tom, As others have said give Zee a call at Xenonz and say that you are a forum member, I recently got mine and he said just to get people on here to call him and he will discount them, You can say that he recently sold one to Olly (me) if you like and he will sort you out


----------



## Kazuki

Bowen said:


> Gloss black does look good but I am biased.


That looks amazing on the standard bumper...


----------



## ReTTro fit

RS-Tom said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RS-Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special link to get them for £225, I gave them a call yesterday and they advised they had dropped their price for everyone now. I have just taken a look on the site and it's still showing as £249.99?
> 
> 
> 
> You have an RS why would you need one? Also get them to drop you an invoice on PayPal for the price of £225 and do it that way. That's how I ended up doing it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I want a gloss black one
Click to expand...

There all gloss black apart from the plus which is grey

Or do you mean the surround

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## RS-Tom

mk1f4n said:


> Rs Tom, As others have said give Zee a call at Xenonz and say that you are a forum member, I recently got mine and he said just to get people on here to call him and he will discount them, You can say that he recently sold one to Olly (me) if you like and he will sort you out


I gave him a call yesterday and that's when he mentioned he had reduced the price on the website. I've since emailed him and the order was placed before 2pm today [smiley=cheers.gif]



ReTTro fit said:


> There all gloss black apart from the plus which is grey
> 
> Or do you mean the surround


Both, mine is a plus and I am looking to get the black surround too.


----------



## chaznik

Why would you want to get rid of the plus grill??!


----------



## gogs

I have an oem all black RS grille spare if you want to swap for your RSplus grille if its like Chazniks above










Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Bowen

Kazuki said:


> That looks amazing on the standard bumper...


Thanks! I was thinking of getting a s-line front bumper but I think the fog grills on the standard bumper suit it.


----------



## arpuc

Is this a bumper off job or can it be changed while keeping the bumper on?


----------



## gogs

Bumper off

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## arpuc

gogs said:


> Bumper off
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Damn, I was worried that was the case. Thanks Gogs


----------



## Sweetz

gogs said:


> I have an oem all black RS grille spare if you want to swap for your RSplus grille if its like Chazniks above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Pm'd you about your grille


----------



## gogs

arpuc said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumper off
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was worried that was the case. Thanks Gogs
Click to expand...

Its fairly easy tbh, 30 mins first time round ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## arpuc

I've finally done the searching I should have done earlier, I does seem straight forward but I'm a little worried about taking the headlights out.


----------



## gogs

Headlights are the easiest part ;-)
3 screws, unplug the harness lift out

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## arpuc

Thanks for the advice gogs, much appreciated. I might give this a go after crimbo


----------



## Bobo2211

does anyone paint the grill in chrome? i plan to do it


----------



## Sweetz

Bobo2211 said:


> does anyone paint the grill in chrome? i plan to do it


Paint the grille chrome? Mate that will look terrible, really cheap and the stone chips will murder the finish in no time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211

adamchelseafc said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone paint the grill in chrome? i plan to do it
> 
> 
> 
> Paint the grille chrome? Mate that will look terrible, really cheap and the stone chips will murder the finish in no time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, I did not expect the stone chips, anyway, this is the original one i bought. I probably still let a service to paint it in chrome. It's about 70$ for the paint job, which costs more than the grille ) If it looks bad, I will revert to the original one.


----------



## Sweetz

Looks like the FK grille.

Get some pics up when it's done. Painting anything a 'false Chrome' finish is not to my taste personally but each to their own.


----------



## Ray667

If anyone is selling an OEM TT-RS grill please PM me as I'm interested!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Oem ones are strong money ray

Xenonz uk sell very good copies and offer a discount to forum members

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz

ReTTro fit said:


> Oem ones are strong money ray
> 
> Xenonz uk sell very good copies and offer a discount to forum members
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


How much is the discount and how do you apply this on their website?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm not sure mate, I think that people have rang them and mentioned there a member etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz

ReTTro fit said:


> I'm not sure mate, I think that people have rang them and mentioned there a member etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I'll give them a call later, see what they say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IC_HOTT

Sweetz said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure mate, I think that people have rang them and mentioned there a member etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give them a call later, see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm keen too ,


----------



## Ben5029

IC_HOTT said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure mate, I think that people have rang them and mentioned there a member etc
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give them a call later, see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm keen too ,
Click to expand...

Snap, me too!


----------



## Templar

Thought you'd have changed yours by now Ben..gloss black or the titanium effect version ?


----------



## Ben5029

Templar said:


> Thought you'd have changed yours by now Ben..gloss black or the titanium effect version ?


I have buddy, got a cheeky deal on one last year but it's got a chrome surround. That doesn't really go with the theme though now so want an all black one really.


----------



## Sweetz

I'll see if a group deal can be organised if there's enough interest.


----------



## efunc

I'm in at the right price if it came together in the next couple of weeks. otherwise a couple of hundred buys one on ebay.


----------



## Sweetz

Yes, it would need to be around £200 to make it worthwhile as the quality of the ones on eBay for that sort of money are actually very good. I'll phone them Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpuc

I'd be interested in a group deal.


----------



## Sweetz

I'll speak to them tomorrow and set up a separate thread once I've got a grasp of all the details and the price XENONZ can offer.

It might be a non-starter if the price isn't right.


----------



## Scrubba

I'd also be interested, thanks!


----------



## Ben5029

Sweetz said:


> Yes, it would need to be around £200 to make it worthwhile as the quality of the ones on eBay for that sort of money are actually very good. I'll phone them Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top job mate


----------



## Sweetz

Ben5029 said:


> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would need to be around £200 to make it worthwhile as the quality of the ones on eBay for that sort of money are actually very good. I'll phone them Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Top job mate
Click to expand...

I'll have a definite answer for everyone tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmacker

Bought this one of eBay. During install found that I had to cut bit off bumper. This left some black polystyrene packer? Used a bit of spare carbon wrap vinyl to cover this (Zoom on front photo to see) Next job is to gloss black the small grey spoiler and the fog grills






























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetz

Kmacker said:


> Bought this one of eBay. During install found that I had to cut bit off bumper. This left some black polystyrene packer? Used a bit of spare carbon wrap vinyl to cover this (Zoom on front photo to see) Next job is to gloss black the small grey spoiler and the fog grills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You should have just cut off the cross member completely, that's what most do...


----------



## Sweetz

Sweetz said:


> Ben5029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it would need to be around £200 to make it worthwhile as the quality of the ones on eBay for that sort of money are actually very good. I'll phone them Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Top job mate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have a definite answer for everyone tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Quick update, spoke to Zee at Xenonz, the standard price for forum members is £225.00 but as a group buy he has offered these at £215.00, possibly further discount if i can get a decent level of commitment.

Remember, these are manufactured within the UK and are the closest grilles in terms of quality to the OEM Audi grilles. We all know there are cheaper imported options from Europe and the Far East available on eBay but the quality of these is far superior.

I'll be starting a group buy thread at some point this evening with all the details so if you're interested pop your name down on the list.


----------



## Sweetz

Group Buy now up and running for these...

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1201113&p=6649473#p6649473


----------



## ashfinlayson

Sorry to resurrect an ancient thread but I have a couple of questions about grill fitting to the sport bumper.

Does the cross-section actually need to be removed in order for the RS grill to fit in place or is it just that it is visible behind the honeycombs once fitted? I'm undecided on going for either full honeycomb grill or the cheaper one with the black cross-section. The full RS style grill looks a lot better IMO but I'm concerned about durability of the bumper in the event of striking some wildlife, the bottom of the bumper is most common area to split according to my extensive roadkill experience :roll: which might leave the bumper unrepairable


----------



## Lyons

Sadly I see Xenonz don't do a TTS grill, just the TTRS. Does anyone know of an equivalent good quality replica TTS version? Theres one on ebay but I know nothing about them.


----------



## Stem

Lyons said:


> Sadly I see Xenonz don't do a TTS grill, just the TTRS. Does anyone know of an equivalent good quality replica TTS version? Theres one on ebay but I know nothing about them.


Just seen this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2012-Audi-TT- ... SwA3dYIFuT


----------



## Lyons

Thanks. I'm actually watching it already. Just can't decide if I could cope with putting a non TTS grill on a TTS but! Also not sure whether the TTS badge would attach easily in place of the Quattro one.


----------



## Stem

I'm looking for a high gloss black one as well - thinking of replacing my Osir Carbon Fibre one.


----------



## jamesbailey999

Looking at doing this myself

Had a read through all the info and it's been a real good help

Thanks guys


----------



## LeoTTS

sorry for bringing this up, Im currently fitting on my grill, did you guys take out the foam from inside the car or do you keep it ? thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Took mine out and sprayed the impact bar black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoTTS

ReTTro fit said:


> Took mine out and sprayed the impact bar black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply appreciate the help! fitted on the grill and sprayed it black also but I'm having trouble fitting on my bumper back its not lining up on both sides as before ;/


----------



## TT32

Has anyone else had problems with fitting the bumper back? Does cutting the center section cause problems with the long term rigidity of the bumper? Is it going to make the bumper more vulnerable to shaking or light impact?

Is the x-uk grille rigid enough so you can bend a relatively stiff license plate holder against it (I can't use the big one it is delivered with)?


----------



## arron99

I'm after a honeycomb grill with no audi badge or number plate holder. Are these still. Available anywhere? Xenonz has a strange panel at the bottom and all the ebay ones seem to have audi badges.


----------



## trev1964

Got one off ebay a few weeks ago for mine. Was pricy though.


----------



## arron99

trev1964 said:


> Got one off ebay a few weeks ago for mine. Was pricy though.


Damn, exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## trev1964

I'll have a look through my purchase history and see if i can find the item.


----------



## trev1964

Item number.. 163318246344


----------



## arron99

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3318246344

That's linking me to this one. Does yours have the thinner sections at the edges for the bumper bar? And those 2 filled in parts of the honeycomb?

Thanks for the help


----------



## trev1964

Thats the beastie. 
I had to remove the bumper bar covering and spray the bar black.
The two infills are to mount the plinth. Easy to cut out with a blade if required. 
The fit is spot on. It felt pricy to buy, but wanted exactly the same as you do. Only solution i could find.


----------



## jimojameso

arron99 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F163318246344
> 
> That's linking me to this one. Does yours have the thinner sections at the edges for the bumper bar? And those 2 filled in parts of the honeycomb?
> 
> Thanks for the help


These are sold out now but back again 3 weeks talking to the seller. Is this one you went with in the end?


----------



## Enky08

Can anyone confirm if there is a aftermarket grille that will fit my RS without modification?

I have cracked the small piece of trim that surrounds the grille and refuse to pay £600 to replace it.


----------



## Wolvez

Enky08 said:


> Can anyone confirm if there is a aftermarket grille that will fit my RS without modification?
> 
> I have cracked the small piece of trim that surrounds the grille and refuse to pay £600 to replace it.


Use adhesion promoter/plastic primer first then tape the back side of crack before applying E6000 self leveling glue. After it fully cured, paint it and it's good as new.

Or just buy this $150 grill which I think is still very expensive that why I just cut mine


----------



## Enky08

Wolvez said:


> Enky08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if there is a aftermarket grille that will fit my RS without modification?
> 
> I have cracked the small piece of trim that surrounds the grille and refuse to pay £600 to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> Use adhesion promoter/plastic primer first then tape the back side of crack before applying E6000 self leveling glue. After it fully cured, paint it and it's good as new.
> 
> Or just buy this $150 grill which I think is still very expensive that why I just cut mine
Click to expand...

Sorry I can't really see what you are talking about in the pictures.

The crack is in the aluminium surround of the grille.

That grille wouldn't do as its not the honeycombe rs grille


----------



## ashfinlayson

Wolvez said:


> Enky08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if there is a aftermarket grille that will fit my RS without modification?
> 
> I have cracked the small piece of trim that surrounds the grille and refuse to pay £600 to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> Use adhesion promoter/plastic primer first then tape the back side of crack before applying E6000 self leveling glue. After it fully cured, paint it and it's good as new.
> 
> Or just buy this $150 grill which I think is still very expensive that why I just cut mine
Click to expand...

If you're replacing the grill then get the xenons one, most of the others look cheap. Also beware a lot of them are shaped to fit over the cross-section in the bumper that doesn't exist on your RS, but to answer your question; all mk2 grills fit all mk2s, it's just that the bumper cross section needs to be removed to fit RS onto non RS, which is not relevant to you.


----------



## Enky08

Cheers Ash


----------



## Wolvez

The tech at the dealership over tightened and didn't follow the recommended sequence to tighten bolts causing a very huge crack on my grill. I just used glue to repair the grill and under cover.


----------



## Enky08

It's this that has cracked so not sure if methods mentioned above are suitable for this area of the grille. Bodyshop said they were reluctant to fill it, glue it and paint it because it would likely snap due to the force needed to pop it into place during refit.


----------



## ashfinlayson

that is fixable with plastic welding and will cost less at the body shop than a xenons grill


----------



## Enky08

ashfinlayson said:


> that is fixable with plastic welding and will cost less at the body shop than a xenons grill


Really? The bodyshop I use is pretty well respected and they didn't mention that as an option. I'll have a Google for plastic welding places!


----------



## Wolvez

A fully cured E6000 Industrial glue is very elastic and super flexible. 0:15


----------



## arron99

jimojameso said:


> arron99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F163318246344
> 
> That's linking me to this one. Does yours have the thinner sections at the edges for the bumper bar? And those 2 filled in parts of the honeycomb?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> These are sold out now but back again 3 weeks talking to the seller. Is this one you went with in the end?
Click to expand...

Sorry only just seen this. No I went for one with a black audi badge on as I ended up thinking it looked a bit sparse with nothing on the grill. Took a chance on a chinese one and its just left according to the tracking. The sellers photoshop out the badges (badly)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-Style-F ... 2749.l2649


----------



## jimojameso

arron99 said:


> Sorry only just seen this. No I went for one with a black audi badge on as I ended up thinking it looked a bit sparse with nothing on the grill. Took a chance on a chinese one and its just left according to the tracking. The sellers photoshop out the badges (badly)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-Style-F ... 2749.l2649


No worries. I agree i prefer them with the badge aswell. I think i'll do the same. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vanu

hope you post your impressions once it comes, I'm interested in the same one.


----------



## arron99

Well the grill came, its fitted and its good, short story done.

Was £17 to parcel force customs to get it. First minor issue was that the manufacturer covers up the audi rings to avoid beig sued. But in a very sturdy manner. A plastic plate is on the front and back with pegs through the grill, which are plastic welded together. Problem is , that the pegs got so hot they were bonded to the honeycomb itself. YOu have to rock them side to side to break them off, which does leave small marks. You can see them on the close image, only visible close up but worth mentioning.

Bumper removal was fine but for the corroded heads on the wheel arch liner torx. Now you need to remove the centre section of the bumper. The polystyrene cover over the crash bar and the paint the actual crash bar black or you'll see it through the grill.

The grill have some stand offs for screws to go in from the back. The bottom ones can be used, the rest just get in the way so you need to cut them off. After the cutting is done though it clips in easy. I'll upload a picture of it installed as soon as possible, hope this info helps some people out.


----------



## Enky08

A friend of mine is currently selling their OEM TTRS grille (see pics)

Looking for £400 but is negotiable on the price.

Email me if interested

[email protected]


----------



## jimojameso

arron99 said:


> Well the grill came, its fitted and its good, short story done.


Grille looks great. Nice post 

I have one sat in a box waiting to go on. Might have a go tomorrow if the weather is alright.


----------



## efunc

arron99 said:


> Well the grill came, its fitted and its good, short story done.


Are your rings black or chrome, or did it only come with the ring mount?


----------



## arron99

The black rings come with it. Not clipped in though. I'd imagine the original chrome ones would fit. Untested by me though


----------



## Jonah67red

Just checked and that's the same grill I have been watching on eBay as well so I'm not in the dark on quality and fitting so thanks for posting your review.

I have changed my badges to gloss black today and really like the look of them against the white of my car I sprayed my front grille ring but was not impressed with the look against my non gloss black grille so I'm now more inclined to bite the bullet and order rather than spray my existing one. 
Don't forget to post when its on the car an image I would appreciate it.


----------



## jimojameso

Morning all,

Fitted my grille last night. Took about 2.5 hours including painting the crash bar, etc. I didn't have the same problem like arron99 did with the plastic covering the audi rings. It came off just fine.

You do have to trim quite a bit out of the bumper where the old cross support is to get the grille to fit but now it's on it looks great. I'm not sure on the black audi rings. Think there might be too much black now. What do you guys think? Think i will try and get some chrome ones. Unfortunately the rings from my original s-line grille are slightly too big.


----------



## CharlieS

Looks really good - I wouldn't change to chrome personally


----------



## RG500

I think it looks great as it is mate!


----------



## jimojameso

Cheers guys 

Had a look on ebay and they don't seem to do 250mm x 85mm rings. Must be a custom size for this grille.


----------



## Iceblue

Too much black. The silver rings would improve the look but each to their own.


----------



## Jonah67red

jimojameso said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Had a look on ebay and they don't seem to do 250mm x 85mm rings. Must be a custom size for this grille.


Same size on my grille and is the reason I sprayed mine black and am slightly unsure about the look of it now compared to a white background which looks better on the rear


----------



## essnine

arron99 said:


> jimojameso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arron99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F163318246344
> 
> That's linking me to this one. Does yours have the thinner sections at the edges for the bumper bar? And those 2 filled in parts of the honeycomb?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> These are sold out now but back again 3 weeks talking to the seller. Is this one you went with in the end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry only just seen this. No I went for one with a black audi badge on as I ended up thinking it looked a bit sparse with nothing on the grill. Took a chance on a chinese one and its just left according to the tracking. The sellers photoshop out the badges (badly)
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-Style-F ... 2749.l2649
Click to expand...

Just to confirm (because there's no rings in the pictures) did you just order this particular one from ebay and it had rings when it arrived?


----------



## Vanu

as the front grill is glossy black - has anyone sprayed the side grills in gloss black too?


----------



## jimojameso

essnine said:


> Just to confirm (because there's no rings in the pictures) did you just order this particular one from ebay and it had rings when it arrived?


Correct it comes with gloss black audi rings and a tt rs badge. The TT RS badge is removable. The rings aren't.

Guys the audi part number for 250mm chrome rings is 8J0853605. They are about £35 on ebay. I couldn't find any cheaper than that.

Last night i 3d printed some 250mm rings and will wrap them after work in chrome vinyl. Can then see what it looks like with chrome rings


----------



## essnine

jimojameso said:


> essnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to confirm (because there's no rings in the pictures) did you just order this particular one from ebay and it had rings when it arrived?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct it comes with gloss black audi rings and a tt rs badge. The TT RS badge is removable. The rings aren't.
> 
> Guys the audi part number for 250mm chrome rings is 8J0853605. They are about £35 on ebay. I couldn't find any cheaper than that.
> 
> Last night i 3d printed some 250mm rings and will wrap them after work in chrome vinyl. Can then see what it looks like with chrome rings
Click to expand...

Legend! Shall be purchasing immediately!


----------



## Vanu

okay, so I bought a dirty cheap one from ebay, everything is how people on here have described. The bad thing is that it came without a badge. The badge holder for it seems rather strange. It's like there is an additional holder into the holder, I can see that it is clipped in into another holder?! 









The holder is 250mm, so only an RS badge would fit. My badge is about 260mm. Do you think the additional holder should be taken off and in it's place fits a regular (263mm or 274mm) badge?









This is a side view:


----------



## Daani_35

Hi

I can tell you from recently changing my grill it was the same and my original TTS emblem fitted. I hade the same thing


----------



## Vanu

it was a straight swap for you? Did you remove the "second" holder? Otherwise I'd drop a few quid on an oem badge, there are no chrome ones on ebay in 250mm size.


----------



## haggyy

Is there a detailed guide anywhere showing how to remove the front grille without taking off the whole bumper? That would be very helpful please 8) 8)


----------



## Xcession

> Is there a detailed guide anywhere showing how to remove the front grille without taking off the whole bumper? That would be very helpful please


To the best of my knowledge, this is not possible. I had a good poke around mine as I saw a video _claiming_ the grille could be removed without taking the bumper off, but if it is possible, I couldn't see how. The bumper removal really isn't as bad as it sounds - I'm pretty clueless but had no bother doing mine - see another recent thread on this forum re: people's advice on removing bumper / changing grille.

Kind Regards


----------



## Knight-tts

The grille is clipped in but there's 4 screws as well so bumper has to be removed


----------



## bigchunk

I bought one of the cheap ebay grilles a couple of weeks ago, after fitting I was very happy with it, but it also did not come with the rings, as as some others have had the issue, but I did find the correct size ones for sale on ebay (as I wanted the chrome ones).

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Aud ... SwpLtc7lTl

Seller is in Austria, so they took about a week to come, but they fitted perfectly.


----------



## pelidan

Hi guys,

Sorry to drag up a really old thread, I'm currently searching for an rs grille and searching the forum led me to this thread.

I want the grille that has the black surround (not chrome) but has the Audi badge. I can't find it anywhere! Lots of people have used Xenon UK but they no longer supply the one with the Audi badge :-(

Can anyone help me out?

Anyone got an eBay link or know of another company that can supply these?

Thanks in advance


----------



## IPG3.6

Pic for reference


----------



## IPG3.6

For people wondering how these are fixed onto the rear - facelift or not facelift the differences are hardly anything. It was two screws for me.

No cutting required as I switched fitment from an 07 base model to an 09 s-line bumper.

Just needed a good push to get the top 4 bolts to the radiator support to line up.

If your bumper is not black you will want to paint or wrap the middle bit so it doesn't stick out.

Remove all the screws that are back there first. 

















Then push these tabs through. If you can't get one then start on another one which is easier. Once started the rest tend to follow. 

















The top corner ones are tougher to get through so used a screwdriver here. 









Hope that helps!


----------



## Iceblue

Mars Performance but they are based in Australia. Have heard they import a good quality chinese one although cannot personally vouch for that. If they have them they must be available on ebay or aliexpress. Ian may no more about this.


----------



## essnine

pelidan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to drag up a really old thread, I'm currently searching for an rs grille and searching the forum led me to this thread.
> 
> I want the grille that has the black surround (not chrome) but has the Audi badge. I can't find it anywhere! Lots of people have used Xenon UK but they no longer supply the one with the Audi badge :-(
> 
> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Anyone got an eBay link or know of another company that can supply these?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Believe this is what you're looking for... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TTRS-Style-F ... 1438.l2649

They can't show the Audi rings properly on eBay but they come with it. Can't vouch on quality but it's a lot cheaper than OEM or an import - this is the one I'm going to buy in due course anyways.


----------



## Wolvez

I just the stock on mine


----------



## Marti4578

Hello Matie if you got the Xenon RS Grill was it easy to fit the Audi Badge or did it come with the badge on?

Thanks

Marti

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec11

Don't waste your cash or time with Chinese crap.

I've bought various bits of trim for motorbikes over the years, stuff you'd never believe possible to cock up, but yes, it's always ill-fitting garbage that requires a lot of modifying to 'somewhat' fit.

Something intricate like that will have terrible paint, flaws and broken bits on it everywhere!


----------



## Marti4578

I've bought one of Is it Xenon and I'm going to get a Badge fitted on the Bonnet like on the Mk3. It looks Lush 

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## drb5

Hi all...quick question please.

We own a 2014 1.8 TFSi S-Line that needs a new front grill(bought as a damaged salvage vehicle).

It previously had a gloss, all black RS style with a fixed number plate plinth right across it, which fitted perfectly on the S-Line bumper, but we are struggling to find the same grill on the market(we like the look). Its clearly a cheapo grill, but the closest we've found is here...
https://www.powerfuluk.com/ttrs-style-c ... di-tt.html

However, the website clearly states that it will not fit the S-Line bumper. When speaking to them, they said the grill is a different length and will leave a gap at the bottom...?

Any thoughts...?


----------



## Romani44

drb5 said:


> Hi all...quick question please.
> 
> We own a 2014 1.8 TFSi S-Line that needs a new front grill(bought as a damaged salvage vehicle).
> 
> It previously had a gloss, all black RS style with a fixed number plate plinth right across it, which fitted perfectly on the S-Line bumper, but we are struggling to find the same grill on the market(we like the look). Its clearly a cheapo grill, but the closest we've found is here...
> https://www.powerfuluk.com/ttrs-style-c ... di-tt.html
> 
> However, the website clearly states that it will not fit the S-Line bumper. When speaking to them, they said the grill is a different length and will leave a gap at the bottom...?
> 
> Any thoughts...?


I also found this site. For £74 in matt black it looks like a deal....but then from images of other RS imitation grills, this version seems like the thinner plastic honeycomb in comparison to a few £145+ options off of eBay/online.

I emailed Powerful direct and this was their response to my questions on quality;

' Hi Ryan

Aftermarket parts are great for revamping your car on a budget - however, it is worth bearing in mind that the finish is not going to be the Audi specification so you may find manufacturing marks/ imperfections which fit in with the price point.

Most of our customers are highly satisfied with their aftermarket purchases but if this kind of thing would play on your mind I would recommend going for an OEM part for your own satisfaction '

At present, we have sold 500+ of these in the different colour variants.

They also said it is from the Asian market, then distributed by them in the UK.


----------

